# Newby Grower



## Fillerup (Jun 24, 2006)

I have a problem with yellowing on the tips of my plant.  Ibought 50 seeds and only had 2 grow to a foot high and one died. Now I have 5 - 2" and want to make sure I cure this problem before I kill them ALL. (I am using HID 1000 lamp and soil). Any help would be great!


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 24, 2006)

Not much info but I'll give it a go, yellow tips is is nitrogen def get a good grow nute like fox farm big grow there are a bunch out there.

How big  a space are you growin in 1kw light could be too big for a closet grow unless it's 3-4 ft. above, and it would still be tuff to exhaust all that heat out of a closet type area.


----------



## Fillerup (Jun 24, 2006)

My grow room is about 10 X 10 and I have 2 1000 watt lights, but I am only running 1 right now. I am uaing 20-20-20 nute (every day) using moisture meter. I have a fan running and 2 bathroom exhaust fans. The temp in the room seems to stay arond 90 - 95. The light is set to run 24 hours. The plant is wilting now and I put it from a 6" pot to a 11 litre pail today.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 24, 2006)

Fillerup said:
			
		

> My grow room is about 10 X 10 and I have 2 1000 watt lights, but I am only running 1 right now. I am uaing 20-20-20 nute (every day) using moisture meter. I have a fan running and 2 bathroom exhaust fans. The temp in the room seems to stay arond 90 - 95. The light is set to run 24 hours. The plant is wilting now and I put it from a 6" pot to a 11 litre pail today.


Hey Fillerup, that's a nice sized grow room man. 

It sounds like you may have some buildup of your 20-20-20 nute. When was the last feed and how strong did you mix it? I can't tell yet if it could be a deficiency or overage.

Is the wilting the standard wilt-after-transplant type wilt or worse? How root bound were the plants? What did you fill your new pots with?

Do you use light tracks? If not, in a room that size, I'd strongly suggest using them. If you use a centered 6 foot track for each of your 1K lights, you'll have much more even lighting and growth.

I would also suggest buying some nutrients that are more appropriate for growing weed specifically.

What have you done for reflectivity in your room? Pure white, flat paint works very well.

Good luck to you man, keep up informed on your grow! Some pics would be nice too.


----------



## Fillerup (Jun 24, 2006)

I used mylar for the best reflectivty. I can also tan in there if I stay too long. But about the plant, it was wilting before the transplant. I use 20-20-20 evry day.My lights are on a pully system to raise and lower them.


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 25, 2006)

Shouldn't this be in a growing section?

//Future advice.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 25, 2006)

ReeferMadness said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this be in a growing section?


The post started with a question about yellowing leaves. It's evolved a bit, but because of the first questions, it's appropriate here.

Thanks for looking out for us tho!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 25, 2006)

Fillerup said:
			
		

> I used mylar for the best reflectivty. I can also tan in there if I stay too long. But about the plant, it was wilting before the transplant. I use 20-20-20 evry day.My lights are on a pully system to raise and lower them.


The 20-20-20 may be your only problem. MJ needs more than a generic premix like that.

The only sure way to tell if you've got a deficiency or an over abundance of nutrients is to use only water for awhile and watch the plants very carefully. If they start recovering, then back off on the nutes. If they appear to be worsening, then try a better nutrient mix and apply it as the package suggests for your growing conditions.

I use a half strength mix of General Hydroponics "Flora" 3-part nutrient. This nute is perfect for MJ and very cost effective.


----------



## Fillerup (Jun 25, 2006)

Will this General Hydroponics "Flora" 3-part nute work with plants in soil?


----------



## Fillerup (Jun 25, 2006)

I hate to show how much of a newbie I am but how do I post pics of my plant problem?


----------



## rockydog (Jun 25, 2006)

I wasnt sure if you were talkin about which flora series you were talking about so I provided a link to both flora series pages. On the right hand sidebar it says 1/4 strength for both applications. I personally would start lower than that, like maybe 1/8 strength.


http://generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/floraseries.html

http://generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/floranova.html


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 25, 2006)

Fillerup said:
			
		

> Will this General Hydroponics "Flora" 3-part nute work with plants in soil?


Yes, it works very well in soil. I use plain water until the plant has it's second set of permanent leaves.

Then I use 1/8th strength until the plant is branching and is in very good health. I move it up to 1/4 and then to 1/2 strength and watch the plant very closely and use only enough water to last 24 hours until I'm sure the plant can take each strength.

You'll have to mess with it in relation to your strain, pots and enviroment.

Watching the plants very closely after each change is the most important of rules.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 25, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> I wasnt sure if you were talkin about which flora series you were talking about so I provided a link to both flora series pages. On the right hand sidebar it says 1/4 strength for both applications. I personally would start lower than that, like maybe 1/8 strength.
> 
> 
> http://generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/floraseries.html


 

That's the one!

I explained how I use it in the post just before this one.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 25, 2006)

Fillerup said:
			
		

> I hate to show how much of a newbie I am but how do I post pics of my plant problem?


Hey, we all had to figure it out the first time.

Click "Reply" or "Quote" on this post. Scroll down some and you'll see a button that says: "Manage Attachments". Click it and you'll see where you can browse for one picture file at a time and select it. When you're done choosing which files to upload, then you HAVE TO CLICK UPLOAD. All of your choices will be uploaded at once and you'll see them appear in your list of attached files. Try it with any jpg file until you have it down on this post and when you're done, just delete the practice post.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## Fillerup (Jun 27, 2006)

Could there be a problem if my room is 90 - 95 degrees? I do not have any direct intake of fresh air other than the regular spaces around the door and some drywall not sealed between another room.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 27, 2006)

Fillerup said:
			
		

> Could there be a problem if my room is 90 - 95 degrees? I do not have any direct intake of fresh air other than the regular spaces around the door and some drywall not sealed between another room


Yes, your room is too hot. That kind of heat will kill your plants. If you can vent it to as close as possible to 80F, the plants will grow well.

To fix the problem you have now, you have to get that temp down somehow. Then, raise your light up about twice the distance you would normally have it. Using a very sharp pair of sissors or a razor, prune every leaf that has severe browning on it. Make the cut just after the leaf stalk leaves the stem of the plant on each leaf.

Lessen the nutrients to about a 1/4 strength mix and water well to cool those roots right away. Water until you have water coming out the bottom of your pot. Mist the remaining leaves with water. Put some fresh air into that room.

That will save the plants with the worst damage and make an eviroment that your new seedlings will like.

After doing what I've suggested above, when the plants start showing new growth again and the growth is plainly visable, lower the lights back to where they need to be for your plants and get them back on their regular nutrient schedule. They should be fine.

There is a slight chance that you've stressed them enough to create a Hermie. When the plant is about 15 days from when you intend to start flowering, take a cutting and flower it for 10 days or so. You'll see the sex easily.

Good luck man, and keep us all informed on how your plants are doing. Nothing over 85 degrees F for the plants, any time. You can get away with it using Hydroponics and an increased feeding schedule, but dirt grows are pretty unforgiving of heat stress.


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 27, 2006)

Stoney, again while reading a post I notice that nobody asked fillerup what his area weather is like?

Why would one do that? Stoney lives in the SE America, 90F @ 110% humidity, of course the plants will die the humidity alone will wilt Orang fur till we look like joe slick. Now say fillerup lives in 90F @ 15% hum. Should fillerup follow the directions from Stoney or should he mention that he lives in dry country! 

before either of ya'll get yer dander up, the point is that as much as I've read about growing, I get away with doing alot of stuff growers have said should work but I notice they live in an entirely different environment.
Example; a guy in AZ. could dryncure buds in 2weeks whereas if I tried to follow my buds wouldn't be nearly dry let alone cured, here it's a month. See what I mean? Another a city dweller has dirty air with a million carbons etc. whereas here prevailling winds come in off of thousands of miles of ocean, also there are trees n grass n chirpping birds nbasket weavers who sit n twiddle their thumbs. So would I need as much or little Co2 as the city dweller? 

I guess th' gist is wouldn't local weather conditions make a  big diff.!


----------



## Fillerup (Jun 27, 2006)

I live in Ontario Canada and we do have a lot of days over 90. The humidity in my room ranges from about 50 to 60 percent. The other problem is that my house is a 2 story old place so the upstairs is usualy always very hot in the summer. I transplanted the sick plant in fresh soil and very wet (I rinse my soil even if it is the premium brand.


----------



## Hick (Jun 28, 2006)

You have a point there naturalhi. But fact is, temps over 90F and virtually "no" fresh air/ventilation are going to be detrimental regardless of the local weather.


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 28, 2006)

exactly, but this srarted with yellow tips which in plants this young sounds most like N -def, but we digressed to heat.

backing up and adding climate info it might be a good idea to run lite at night,but if the temp/ humidity stays high at night say 70F 70% in that upstairs room the way to cool it down might be with a big window fan to pull down stairs air, if that doesn't cool it down might need to move room to basemant or shady side of house. See how climate makes a diff? Here temps run from 40F-75F av 70%+humidity This let's me run a 1Kw [email protected] with a 
4" exhaust fan, 10 miles from here, away from the coast I couldn't get away with that setup.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 28, 2006)

naturalhi said:
			
		

> Stoney, again while reading a post I notice that nobody asked fillerup what his area weather is like?
> 
> Why would one do that? Stoney lives in the SE America, 90F @ 110% humidity...
> 
> I guess th' gist is wouldn't local weather conditions make a big diff.!


Hey naturalhi, you sound like you've learned quite a bit about MJ and growing.

With a heck of a lot of the inside grows I've set up, the people are apartment dwellers or flats I think they call them in England. The entire building, much like my house, is climate controlled via Air conditioning, dehumidifiers, gas heaters and such.

My grows are all inside my house in a totally controlled environment. Now, if someone does grow in a house that has open windows, outside air coming in through screen doors and the like, then what you say is perfectly correct.

The art of growing high quality MJ is a total knowledge of all of the factors that can affect the outcome of your plants. To a point, you'll never stop learning. New techniques are invented or discovered daily.

I love growing MJ. The intimacy between the plant and the grower is never so intense as when the plant is MJ. What a cool plant, huh?


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 28, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey naturalhi, you sound like you've learned quite a bit about MJ and growing.
> 
> With a heck of a lot of the inside grows I've set up, the people are apartment dwellers or flats I think they call them in England. The entire building, much like my house, is climate controlled via Air conditioning, dehumidifiers, gas heaters and such.
> 
> ...


 
Must be nice to live in climate controlled environment...... On second thought like most of my species I like fresh air, I just moved to where the air doesn't feel like takin a toke with every inhale! 

Guess ya can't cover all the bases! 

And yes I love breathing Co2 over my babies while caring for their needs


----------



## rockydog (Jun 28, 2006)

is that sun burn (Too Hot) in those pics. I have the same look, just not nearly that bad and my temp is between 85-90 but never over 90. I have 3 fans 600w hps 2ft above plants and I open the door to the room with a fan at door for fresh air.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 28, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> is that sun burn (Too Hot) in those pics. I have the same look, just not nearly that bad and my temp is between 85-90 but never over 90. I have 3 fans 600w hps 2ft above plants and I open the door to the room with a fan at door for fresh air.


Without more information, it's hard to tell what the problem is. I've suggested less heat and less nutrients. That's a good start to learning exactly what the problems are.

Nute burn and heat stress are two of the most common problems in growing weed. It seems like almost everyone lives through one or both of them at least once.


----------



## Fillerup (Jun 29, 2006)

My poor sickly plant is going downhill. I am adding todays pics to see if there is any chance she will live again. The room is now 80 -85 with the door open and an extra fan and the humidity is about 60 percent. The light is set at 18 on and 6 off.


----------



## Fillerup (Jun 29, 2006)

sorry wrong pics this is them today


----------



## Fillerup (Jul 1, 2006)

Can someone please tell me if it is too late to save the one plant or is there any chance for it to come back?


----------

